# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Sakai koi food

## Movenpick7

Mungkin ada yg bisa bantu review ttg pakan koi yg satu ini?
mulai dari untuk koinya sendiri dan pengaruhnya pada kualitas air?
saya ingin mencoba tp barangkali ada teman" disini yg bisa berbagi pengalaman, thx  ::

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

> Hikari spirulina ok .. fd plg ok tp hrg lumayan.. hehe


Thx masukannya om dony lesmana, fd harganya lumayan sih tp bagus ya katanya  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

ini sudah mulai masuk keranah pembegalan ini....
mohon banned nya Om Interisti.... eh Om LDJ

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rahmat Aji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

